# how to manage remote team



## Crimson Spell (Jul 3, 2018)

I've signed a contract with software development company. And to tell the truth I am a bit nervous. (about my money, my project, timelines)What are the best practices do you know that can help me manage my remote ream or what advice can you give?


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 3, 2018)

I’ll refer you to your own recommended site : https://steelkiwi.com/blog/making-effective-use-of-smart-contracts/

Except it brings you to a page not found 404 error.


----------



## Lovely K (Jul 23, 2018)

Nowadays, there are key points to manage a remote team besides good communication. And it requires patience and extra effort because it is different than managing an in-office team. My primary advice is to trust your team, explained to them all the accountabilities, visions and missions etc. Also, it is very helpful to stay updated to the progress and be transparent towards expectation. I hope this will help you. Goodluck!


----------



## Jenny123 (Dec 4, 2018)

Read an interesting article on how to manage a remote team https://www.trootech.com/work-collaboration-app-development-strategy-for-startups/


----------



## SGilbert (Jul 29, 2021)

MarniSiedlik, Do you realize that this post is 3 years old?


----------

